# need a fancy mushy peas / pea guacamole recipe



## le baarteck (Jan 19, 2007)

Hia 
Need a "gourmet" recipe for pea guacamole. Needs to be cheap but with a surprise. I am thinking white wine vinegar, garlic and cahews but it is toooo expensive
help needed


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This one uses frozen peas and piquante sauce: http://www.recipezaar.com/110257


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

try adding a soft cheese to your pea guacamole, like goat cheese.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

and what type of consistency/presentation are you looking for?

I dunno if it would stand up to heat, but I'd like to try a pea puree folding whipped cream into it, or maybe a pea brulee or souffle type dish. There is a way of preparing peas that will pipe well. I don't know a particular recipe off the top of my head, but it essentially combines peas, spices, butter and cream. Pretty simple, but then it depends on what type of result you're after. 

Flavors are good with onions, ham and creamed type sauces. Carrots maybe. Peas have a very unique flavor that can be easily overwhelmed. 

Perhaps knowing what you're after will help.

Cheers

April


----------



## le baarteck (Jan 19, 2007)

I am after something freezable that can hold up to 5 days chilled. I am looking to present it to chain of restaurants to accompany organic homemade houmous, babaganoush and aubergine and tomato meze on a bread plate.


----------

